# temperature problem



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a 30g tank and have 2 seargent demsil and one 6 spot goby as in pakistan we have temperatures quite high recently my goby died as my temperature of my tank rose to 89f kindly help me what to do how can i lowe it


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Obviously, you can add a chiller to the aquarium.

However, you can also lower the water temperature by cooling off your equipment. The simplest way is to mount a very small fan to blow across the light stips. These fans can be purchased at any computer store, as they are intended for home computer systems.

If you have a canopy on the aquarium, is it well ventilated? Canopies need to have slits in the top to allow for heat to escape.

Have you checked the obvious, meaning your heater? Perhaps it is stuck in the on position.

This is off topic, but i am concerned about the long term success of your aquarium.  Seargent Majors are not a good selection for an aquarium this small. They get large and are rather belligerent, requiring a much larger system for permanent success.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Agreed with Pasfur.

I suggest you really look into a 120mm (or larger) fan to help cool the tank. While this may not be effective cooling off your lights, if it is placed to blow _across_ the surface of the water, it should have a profound effect. I used the fan method to cool my tank off one night and it chilled it almost too much. I had to shut it off because it was too powerful on my nano reef, I should think it would suit your tank nicely. However with this method you should expect a drastic increase of evaporated water. 

Chillers, afaik, are expensive units that only lower the tank temps a few degrees or so - although I could be wrong, I've never used a chiller myself and only read that about many units - perhaps consulting the Heaters & Chillers forum if you are curious about the tech.

Good luck.


----------



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

*temperature control*

thanks guys i will put the fan on the canopy i asked for the chiller but it is not available on the shop which fish can i keep with seargent demsil?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Hamidz, I am merging this thread with your original temp. control thread, no need to make a follow-up thread. Please keep all related posts in one topic please. 

8)


----------

